
Uber Sued over ‘Racist’ Facial Recognition Software - digighoul
https://digit.fyi/uber-sued-over-racist-facial-recognition-software/
======
DarkWiiPlayer
> In response, he began editing his images by lightening his skin tone. Uber
> then contacted him and said his images were fraudulent, and terminated his
> account

And then, in the next paragraph:

> My skin colour is the only answer for my deactivation

No. No it's not. His account was terminated because he was messing with those
images.

